# Rope in SSV



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

On Monday 6-12-17 I experienced an unpleasant beatdown in Bad Pussy of South Saint Vrain. Consequently my rope came out of my boat and is now caught and strung river center in the entrance to Jihad. Somewhat out of play, but might want to watch for it! Will be back tomorrow for attempting a retrieval/removal


----------

